# Pride Of Winchester



## Steve (Jan 25, 1970)

Pride of Winchester


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

In 2004 she was under greek flag named VITSENTZOS KORNAROS.


----------



## spyros2 (Sep 10, 2005)

The ex Pride of Winchester travels in Greece since 1994 as Vitsentzos Kornaros connecting Piraeus with Crete (agios nikolaos). This summer her sister ex viking voyager joined the SAOS FERRIES fleet as SAMOTHRAKI connecting Piraeus with North aegean.
Spyros2 Greece


----------

